# Howard Buffett



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Warrens' farming son on his ideas of feeding the world......or how do you spend 3 billion dollars on your favorite charity? Life is so tough for the Buffetts.....and then they try to get you to buy their book.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/buffett_book_shares_strategies_to_feed_a_hungry_world_NAA_Sara_Schafer/


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm fairly certain I won't buy their book and most likely won't even download it free if our library offers it as an e-book. . . . that'll show 'em! :lol:

Most old famers, or maybe it was old bankers I know would say that if they started with that much money and farmed very much they would have used most of it by now.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't knock the Buffet's until you know how their Father handled his kids inheritance. I've read each kid got $90,000., anything else they get has to go to charity. He gave small amounts to each of their children and told them to do as they please with it. One chose to farm. I've seen several interviews with Warren Buffet on the news, the man came up from basically nothing, from what I've read he still lives in the same house he bought in 1957 for $31,000.

Amazing how so many talk about building something from nothing but when someone does there are those that beat the he!! out of it. Not sure where this forum is going lately.

Let's not turn this forum into what so many others have been twisted into. I like it here but I guess I can bug out here too. I came here to talk about hay and farming but sometimes I feel the need to step in. The man made it big by working hard and making the right decisions, so what.

What Warren Buffett Gave to His Kids: Values, Not Billions

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2011/06/17/fathers-day-what-warren-buffett-gave-to-his-kids-values-not-billions/

"He, his son, received $90,000 in Berkshire Hathaway stock in 1979, purchased from proceeds from the sale of his grandfather's farm. The younger Buffett said his dad had been in a conundrum about what to do with the farm. Neither he nor his sister or brother, all young adults, were capable of running a farm.

"My dad didn't believe in misallocated capital and he didn't believe in inherited wealth," says Peter Buffett. "The Berkshire Hathaway stock was my big head start and it was kicked in my head that it would be all I would get. People wrongly assume we [kids] get piles of money from our dad."


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

But why go the book selling route when the same info can be put out there on the internet, if not for their profit? Unfortunately I've become skeptical of famous people writing books.

I appreciate Hay Talk and those who advertise so we can share for "free". We've learned more here from other farmers experiences than most 'subscribed/purchased' sources.

I commend Mr. Buffett's choice of a home and some other things I've read. Still don't intend to buy the book but will continue to support DQ and Oreo Blizzards among other of his companies.

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> Let's not turn this forum into what so many others have been twisted into. I like it here but I guess I can bug out here too. I came here to talk about hay and farming but sometimes I feel the need to step in.


No one's turning this forum into anything of the sort....I think you have over-reacted greatly....the name of this thread is chit-chat .....which means "anything". Haying topics are mainly in the first section of topics under "Haytalk".

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> No one's turning this forum into anything of the sort....I think you have over-reacted greatly....the name of this thread is chit-chat .....which means "anything". Haying topics are mainly in the first section of topics under "Haytalk".
> 
> Regards, Mike


Hi Mike,

Please read it all before before coming to a conclusion.

Maybe I did overact and I like the Chit Chat section too but I've been noticing quite a few threads in the Chit Chat section over the last several months that either should have been in The Boiler Room from the get go or be moved to it. Some started out as Religious but wound up getting turned Political. Personally I stay out of the Boiler Room because "I" don't come here for that. I'm fine with anyone that wants to go there. If I had came here to talk Politics I would go somewhere else because there are 1000's of Political forums out there. Personally I think the "anything" part of Chit Chat should draw the line at Politics, there again we have the Boiler Room for that. Maybe it's best I just stay away from the Chit Chat too.

I agree that if someone truly wants to help feed the world then that information could and should have been made Public Domain but then again there's nothing wrong with selling a book about something a person has a lot of knowledge about unless we're going to take away the right of free speech and stop people from writing books.

I probably shouldn't go here but y'all need to understand that I've been through a lot in the last 5 years starting with the loss of my FIL, then 8 months later I lost my Mom and the 3 weeks later I lost my Dad and then in July of 2011 the most tragic of all, we lost our youngest son to heart failure, he had a problem with his heart that no one had detected. So most of time I have more bad days than good.

Your comment in Ben Stein thread in which you said, "I feel no compassion toward anyone who loses their healthcare and voted for obama.....poetic justice."

Well let me tell my story about insurance. When a Dr. comes to you and tells you that we need to talk and tells you that because your son has no insurance and the closest transplant hospital will not take him mostly because of lack of insurance and partly because of his weakened condition. You see he could not get insurance because he was born with Congenital Myopathy, a mild form of Muscular Dystrophy. Short of a heart transplant there was no hope, a heart pump can only work for so long and it could not keep his other organs going but for so long. We also realize that hearts don't exactly grow on trees unless you have clout. We had to make a decision that no parents should ever have to make, to take him off life support. We had told them up front that we didn't want him on full life support from the get go but the Drs. insisted that we give him every possible chance and we went with that because we felt they must have known there was at least some hope for him. There was a small window in which he could have been airlifted to a transplant hospital but as days went by that window closed up. We offered to put up the farm and everything we had to pay for whatever he needed and the team at Duke said no.

As far as my Religion, I consider myself Christain, raised in a Methodist church, married a Lutheran in a Lutheran church and I am reg. at the same Lutheran church where our son was laid to rest. I feel closer to God now than I ever have in my life. I never blamed God, I did ask that he take me and spare our son but it just wasn't meant to be. My feels is he had a higher purpose for our son and it was his time to go. Talk to anyone that ever knew our son and they can tell you what an amazing young man he was. Many of his said they never knew what a true friend was until that got to know our son. When they had problems they went to him in college for help and many said if it hadn't been for him they would not have stayed in school. He always knew the right thing to tell people and always treated everyone as equals.

Now as far as people losing their healthcare because of who they voted for, that's pretty low. Personally I think everyone should have access to at least some sorta healthcare regardless of their religion or political affiliation. I also think people should be able to keep whatever plan they have now if they're happy with it. If insurance companies would have allowed people with preexisting conditions to buy insurance to begin with we may not be in this predicament we're in now as far as Obamacare/ACA or whatever you want to call it. My wife is self insured and her policy was costing her about $450/month which we could afford and is now going to $800+, which we can't afford, so she has to sign up for ACA through BSBC or pay the penalty and have no insurance at all. If she goes with Obamacare it will save her some money as she will qualify for a subsidy.

Sorry for spilling my guts, I can't talk about this anymore right now, it's just getting me down to a pretty low point.

Hope there's no hard feelings.

Later my friend!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes Grateful, most of us here remember the posts you made on losing your son....and no one here can know or feel your pain unless they have been thru that devastating experience. If one lives long enough, they will go thru loss of loved ones. We all hate it for you. We all have or will face it.

I still contend that you are over-reacting.....the original post was about the Buffett children getting 3 Billion dollars apiece to spend on their chosen charity....that is unfathomable. And now we are where we are at now with this post. That's a long, long way from the beginning. I am sorry that this has been such a emotional topic for you. It was not intended to be that way at all. Here's hoping that tomorrow will be a better day.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Grateful, I cannot fathom the pain of losing a child and I can't find words to describe my feelings of the circumstances of your son's health care at that critical point. I hope and pray that God will comfort you and your loved ones as you continue to deal with the great losses. Using the name Grateful indicates you must have a positive outlook even through your losses. Please don't abandon Hay Talk, hopefully there are many folks on here that will be talking about things that will be interesting and a slight diversion from the realities you live with daily.

Jeff & Shelia


----------

